# Floor mat anchors



## SilverGoat (Oct 30, 2004)

Sorry to start a new thread, but I couldn't post in the other one on this subject. I haven't figured out which piece is breaking, though. Is it the pin or the carpet ring? I know what is being proposed to be machined, the pin, but I guess I thought the ring would be the weakest link. Thanks for your patience.

David


----------



## Cottonfarmer (Jul 11, 2005)

In my case it's always the pin. Got the car detailed yesterday and three mat pins are broken. Three weeks ago none were broke. I'm afraid what will happen if guys use the custom built metel pins discussed in another thread is that instead of the pins breaking, it will now be the plastic sockets. As an Aussie might say, "The whole sh*teroo needs to be metel".


----------



## SilverGoat (Oct 30, 2004)

I was looking at the carpet ring and it seems like it would be hard to replace. I don't like the idea of dissimilar materials at the weaker will always break. Does anyone know how hard those are to replace?


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

The weak link in the design is the three tabs that stick out from the bottom of the post. The post itself and the ring are fine. Replacing the insert with metal will be fine as you're not going to strip the ring out.


----------

